# introducing



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

hi everyone not sure if I have introduced myself earlier, so here goes. I come from the north east uk. I breed multi`s for feeders and pets, I have 3 sets of 3 breeding colonies, and have some gorgeous multi`s which I will be keeping for pets. I hope feeders is not offending anyone thank you.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

welcome, all breeders are welcome here weather for show, pet or food, as long are your a good breeder and look after your stock properly your welcome here.


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome, what PPV said! It's nice having some ASP keepers around, maybe you can answer questions that people have about the species when they crop up here.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

